# Nice night, but they made me work for them!



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

The biggest one not sure if you can see from the pics would have hit 30 inches if I actually put the end of the Tape to his bottom jaw "DOH"..

Was a good night, chilly.. fish were scattered everywhere, I spent more time driving to different spots then gigging.. All and all it was a good night, except every time I tried to go to a productive spot there was someone gigging it already.. So I improvised and fished some uncharted territory and found some new grounds as go to spots if this continues to happen. 

No pics from previous night but 15fish, total weight 64.2lbs. All Nice sized fish. I took a friend so it was slow going and he got cold so we left 2hrs before I would have quit. I told him next time to bring his boyfriend 


PS: I took the time at 4am to make a nice pretty picture for you guys instead of a dumped out bloody ice box


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

studs


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

countryjwh said:


> studs


x2


really, x3


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

dang! those are nice!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, you gonna be eating fer a while!!! Fine night there!!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff!!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great night, saw the same thing in my area . boats , boats, and more boats. Had to improvise as well and found some good fish. Quality fish and good job.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

I guess it's just not here then.. I remember two years ago or so, I use to wade and flounder a lot. I'd never see a boat or another soul out.

Now, it's 10 boats and 12 people walking the bank. I talk to the owner of the seafood shop and he only has 10 commercial guys so everyone just decided it was an easier way to fish I guess.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

OH, Another Story I left out. 

During one of my plan B runs, which consisted of a very large creek/river that goes off the inter-coastal back into the industrial area's of my town. I started on the south bank and picked up two fish quickly, and then ran past a really deep feeder creek, on the other side I saw a very very large fish, and at first I'm thinking hey giant red. Upon closer inspection I believe it to be a Snook somewhere in the area of 45+ inches and fat!

I don't even think I would have wanted to attempt to gig him if I was allowed, very rare for me in my part of the world.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

That is a great haul of fish. Love those monsters.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome catch.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

doing about the same trump,50 to 75 lbs a night ,flounder, 50 to 100 lbs sheep and drum .only doing really good on flounders with no wind.not boats seen..no pic to busy.gig on


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

spot on gig, 50-75lbs.. However I have seen 0 sheep head and drum in the last 10 trips. Tonight the flounder really whooped me, wind was bad, got worse.. so much bait it made the ripples even worse.. I got 20, some decent some smallish, I'm guessing its a 40lb night ;(


----------

